# September Trail Ride



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the views! Cute lil appy too.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Omg I'm so jealous, I love that path!!!!!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I wish we had pretty places to ride down here. I'm going on my first over night trail ride in a couple weeks. I'm kinda nervous as its my horses first over night ride as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

where is this ride?


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Anderson Tx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW, great scenery


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gorgeous scenery and love the spotted pony!


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> where is this ride?


This is a ride around Bald Mountain in the Uintah National Forest about an hour north of Park City Utah. This National Forest has thousands of miles of trails just like this one. The elevation on this trail is just under 12,000.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought that country looked familar. I need to explore some of the other trails off Hiway 150. I usually ride up the East Fork of the Bear or start at Christmas Meadows and ride up Still Water. 


























I really spend more time on the North Slope and South Slope.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok seriously! Those photos are rediculously beautiful! Amazing country we have here, huh? Wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nags Equestrian (Sep 13, 2011)

Lovely scenery!


----------

